# Rex with bald face is squinting



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Okay so you might have seen my post last night about my Maisie and her lump.

Well recently I noticed my other girl, Cassie, is a bit squinty. She is 1 year and 9 months and almost bald on her face. I came here for advice when she started balding and after trying everything recommended by Isamurat (new diet, copper boost, treat for mites just in case, check protein levels) it was assumed she is just double rex. Her fur is now thinning on her back too and she's getting wrinkly where she is bald (nose, under chin, back). 

So I've noticed this week that she has had a bit of porphyrin round her eyes and she is squinting sometimes. Besides that she is totally normal and usually stops squinting by the end of the day. Eating, playing, causing trouble all as usual. I mentioned it to the vet and said I would bring her in but since I was getting baytril for Maisie, she said just give it to them both and see how they go.

Do you think she has an infection or could it just be because she has less fur to protect her eyes? If it is an infection will the baytril help? 

Thank you! I feel like I'm failing them since they're both poorly at once  I know they're getting old and all but it doesn't make it easier!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i recamend a warm damp smootj sponge hairless facea dont have eye lashes to protect eyea she should be good after that


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

That's interesting that she stops squinting by the end of the day. Do you think she could be exposed to extra dust during the day and then when you take her out at night she's away from the dust (or other irritant) that's causing the problem? 

I would definitely take Cassie in to see your vet. Your veterinarian can do an eye exam with an opthalmascope and may even decide to stain your rat's eyes with fluorescein to see if there are any corneal abrasions or other abnormalities. If your vet does find anything is wrong with Cassie's eyes, an opthalmic ointment may be prescribed. 

I have two sick ratties right now myself. It's just what happens sometimes.


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

She now has a permanent squint in both eyes  and I noticed yesterday Maisie is squinting in one eye too  there's no dust around and they're on a paper based cat litter. 

Cassie keeps cleaning her eyes and shaking her head a little. Vets aren't open until Monday so hopefully the antibiotics will help ease it? 

Hate seeing them both poorly


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

yea that sounds like a infection, the one losing hair around her face spunded lile my hairless but head shakeing isnt good


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Do you think the head shaking is a sign of infection or a sign of anything more serious? If it's an infection will the baytril help clear it up?

Thanks for your help


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Were you able to get your rats to the vet, Paigebrittain? Let us know how they're doing and what the vet said. Thinking of you and your girls.


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Sorry I haven't replied or updated! The girl with the lump seems much better. Her swollen lymph node is almost completely down! I'm so pleased for her 

I spoke to my vet and she said to just try Cassie on the baytril before I bring her in. She's been on it for 2 weeks now (the full course) and I'm not too sure. She has good days and bad days. Her eyes can be fine one minuet then squinting again the next. She still shakes her head a little bit every now and again. Do you think maybe another week of baytril will help?

I'm going to give my vet a call after work and she what she says but would love some input here


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Sorry none of us has responded yet! I was out of town for about a week and wish I'd seen your post while I was away. Were you able to talk with your vet? What did she say? 

If there's a chance Cassie has respiratory disease, two weeks on Baytril is not very long. From my experience the absolute minimum is 21 days _or _two weeks beyond the end of her symptoms. Does your vet think Cassie has respiratory disease? Or something else?

Hope she's doing well and that your vet is able to help. Keep us posted on how Cassie is doing.


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

spoke with my vet at the end of both girls 2 weeks of baytril. Maisie's lump was still there and Cassie's eyes still bad so she said to give them another 2 weeks. That is up today and unfortunately both girl seem to have got worse in the past few days. Maisie's swollen lymph node flared up again and Cassie's eyes seem to be bothering her now. She's quieter and stress grooming (I think).

Maisie is back at the vet tonight - I'm expecting to be told it's cancer. Cassie is going tomorrow. The vet is busy so didn't have time to see them both at once. I spoke to Isamurat, on another, post who said it doesn't sound like an eye infection so I'm not sure what could be wrong with her. Hopefully it's nothing serious. She's the baby of my 2 girls


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope it's nothing serious and all will be okay. Please let us know how it goes. Thinking of the girls!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Maisie is on another course of Baytril and this time Metacam for her swollen lymph node. If this doesn't help then she's going for a fine needle aspiration. Cassie is going to the vet tonight so I'll let you know what they say. Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Just had a thought, could there be something wrong internally (kidneys?) and the eye squinting is just a sign of pain?


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Okay just been to the vets with Cas. Vet said she's just bored with her cage. I'm not sure sure :/ she has Al sorts of toys and stuff but boredom would explain the over grooming. But it wouldn't explain the eyes would it? She's given me some eye drops to try anyway. 

I'll try giving her cage a change around more often and buy a ton of new toys. I asked if she was maybe in pain from something internally and that's causing her squint but she said she didn't think so.

Any thoughts?


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about Maisie and Cassie. What have you learned from your vet from your latest visits? I sure hope there's something you can do to help heal them. Do you feel like your vet is well qualified? 

I'm wondering why your vet prescribed Baytril for Cassie's eyes----does she think Cassie has respiratory disease? 

Sending positive wishes to you, Cassie and Maisie!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

I'm honestly starting to question how much my vet knows. It's sort of like she couldn't find anything obviously wrong with Cassie so she's just said she must be bored.

All I know about Maisie is that it might be cancer but it might not. I'm going to try her on the baytril and metacam and if they don't help I'll get a fine needle aspiration. 

I think whilst I'm treating them both ill start looking for another vet. There's a girl at my current vet who specialises in small animals but she's been off whilst my girls have been poorly. Maybe I'll try her before I find another vet. 

Thanks for your help and positive wishes! Means a lot


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

I think it would be good to get a second opinion from another vet if you can. So far it sounds like your vet hasn't given you helpful information. 

Do you know if Cassie's eyes could be a result of respiratory disease? I've never heard of a rat having eye problems due to boredom. Did your vet do a fluorescein eye stain and use a slit lamp for examination? (It looks sort of like a black light. Your vet would turn off the light in the room before using this light.) 

For Maisie's lump, has your vet mentioned the possibility this could be a mammary tumor? If so, these are usually quite easy to remove. She could also possibly be spayed at the same time. 

Don't give up and see if you can find a vet who's really good with rats. Do you have a place you can go to research vets in your area?


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

I actually had a panic attack in the vets so had to go sit outside whilst they looked over Cassie. She did mention that she was going to put some drops into her eyes and shine a light on them but apparently that all looked fine. I did think respiratory disease but wouldn't the baytril have cleared that up? 

Maisie's lump is now much bigger but still not bothering her. We did think it could be a tumor but it went down almost completely, surely a tumor wouldn't? 

I live in a small town that doesn't really have much. I can look around online for close vets. I'd like to see the 'small animal specialist' at my current vet and then see someone else and see what they say.

I had a look online and read about SDA, do you know anything about it?

http://ratguide.com/health/figures/sda_figure_1.php This example is like a mix of both of my girls!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Okay I actually realised SDA is meant to clear up after 10 days. 

Maisie's lump is now very very big but still not bothering her. I'll carry on the antibiotics and matacam but I'm booking her in for a fine needle aspiration.


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

I hope you're able to find a vet who can remove Maisie's lump. If it's a mammary tumor, they're usually benign. If it's not a mammary tumor, then I hope you can find a vet who will help you treat it. That is unusual that it got smaller and then larger again.

Were you able to get a second opinion?

Sending positive thoughts to you and your rats!


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Thank you!

I'm waiting to get Maisie in with the apparently specialist at my current vet, for a FNA. Depending on what she says/how she seems I'll either find somewhere else or take Cassie back in. 

The lump still isn't bothering Maisie but is pretty large now. Cassie I have no idea about. Her eyes looks like they have a film over them kind of. They're not shiny and kind of gooey. I noticed today that one looked a bit cloudy. Cataracts or a corneal ulcer maybe? She wasn't very energetic today so I gave her some metacam in baby food and she perked up a bit. Not sure if it was from the metacam or she just suddenly woke up.


----------



## paigebrittain_ (May 14, 2013)

Also I got through Cassie's eye drops very quickly but very few actually went in her eyes. She is the fastest, squirmiest rat I'll ever know!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

It definitely sounds like you need to get a second opinion. It's not typical to find that Cassie's eyes are getting worse, particularly after she's been receiving eye medication. Although, it sounds like it was difficult to administer the drops...so maybe this is part of the problem? I've also not heard of Metacam being used to decrease the size of swollen lymph glands. Swollen lymph glands are a symptom of something else going on which is the main problem that actually needs to be addressed. 

I hope you can find a veterinarian who is experienced with rats and who can help Maisie and Cassie to regain their health.


----------

